

What rights do I have over my domain name? - zynoda

I bought a domain name about two years ago for a little web app I've been working on. For conversation sake lets call it Umize. Recently, a new startup launched with a similar name (Umizr). <p>Here's what bothers me: they use my name (Umize) as the title of one of their features. And this title is displayed prominently on their front page and throughout their web site. The feature is also somewhat related to my web app.<p>My question is: do I have any copyright for the use of my domain name? Do I have the right to ask the startup to rename their feature?<p>I'm not planning on taking any action now. I'm just wondering what my options are if this becomes a problem in the future.<p>Thanks so much!
======
ordersup
Keep a paper trail of everything, from emails sent relating to your service to
any fees paid out to contractors or anytone else working under/for you w/ the
project. If they make a stink out of it, I would suggest hiring a lawyer to
represent you (we have one that we have on retainer -- tends to be cheaper
this way). If you don't have the funding for this, you could always ask them
to rename theirs and maybe they'll comply in good faith if you prove you had
your name and whatnot first... or the last option would be to follow chandrab
and just rename your product... it'll keep a stink down w/ the other company
and won't be a costly blackhole to throw money you could have put into
marketing the new name.

------
chandrab
Are they doing the same thing or something similar? The possibility of
confusion exists...if you have copyrights on your name and predate them you
might have a case (if you decide to spend the money on lawyers). Cheapest way
out of it is find a new name IMHO.

